# My gang



## Rictina (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beeeutiful!! They look perfect for snow. I wish Ania had such a long flowing coat. On second though... That must be a ton of vacuuming! 

Thanks for sharing pics of your gorgeous doggies!


----------



## Rictina (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for your lovely comment.


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

Very beautiful dogs! I can't wait for the snow to come here too :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! They are all just gorgeous. They look so happy! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos and lovely dogs! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Simply stunning dogs. Your photo's twanged my heart as a family member of mine had a long haired German Shepherd for years and years. He was an intellligent, simply stunning dog, just like your's appear to be.


----------

